# Mandrake & W-Lan



## Wind Whisper (21. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich plane Mandrake 2006 auf meinem Rechner zu installieren wollte mich aber vorab informieren ob und wie ich mit meinem W-Lan damit ins Netz komme. Ich hab auf mehreren Seiten gelesen das es Probleme gibt in Punkto USB Adapter nur leider nie ein Statement wie "Funktioniert" oder "Funktioniert nicht". Ich benutze den Siemens Gigaset USB Adapter 11 für mein W-Lan und hab auch feststellen müssen das dieser nicht vom ndiswrapper unterstützt wird. Nun meine Frage. Ist die weitere Suche in den Untiefen des Internets vergeblich und Mandrake mag meinen Adapter einfach nicht oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit außer ne W-Lan Karte zu kaufen?

Ich danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## LarsT (22. März 2006)

Hast du wirklich den Adapter 11 oder meinst du den Adapter 54. Der 11 hat einen Amtl-Chipsatz und wird von diversen Linux-Distris als Askey WLAN erkannt. Dafür hat Mandrake einen Treiber, der aber zusätzlich die Firmware benötigt.
Der 54er hat hingegen einen Broadcom Chipsatz, leider weiß ich nicht welchen. Ohne genaue Angaben über den Chipsatz ist das folgende sowieso nutzlos.
Zwar gibt es jetzt einen Linux-Treiber für den BCM43xx-Chipsatz, aber ich weiß leider nicht ob der wirklich funktioniert und da ich vermute, das du Anfänger im Bereich Linux bist, würde die Installation des Treibers dich wahrscheinlich überfordern. Andere Broadcom Chipsätze werden im Moment nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Wind Whisper (22. März 2006)

Ja stimmt ich bin Anfängerin und wollte es einfach mal Probieren. Aber ich hab wirklich den 11'er. Aus dem Grund frage ich ja den ich hab schon viel zu dem 54'er gefunden aber leider nix zu meinem.  
Ich hab zwar (noch) keine Ahnung wie das mit der Firmware funktioniert aber das find ich schon noch raus. Danke für deine hilfe


----------



## LarsT (22. März 2006)

Ich würd dir ja gern mehr helfen, aber Mandrake habe ich mir nur mal angeschaut, bin dann aber wieder zu SuSE zurückgekehrt.


----------

